# Husq. T435 top handle saw



## Ashful (Jul 2, 2012)

Unless someone can give me a reason to go another way, I'm thinking of picking up a Husq. T435 top-handle saw this week, to compliment my 50 cc saw.  I currently have an aging 40cc saw with a 16" bar that I'd like to retire, and I don't think my small/second saw needs to be much bigger than 35cc.

I don't have much experience with top handle myself, but everyone I know who has one (including a guy I occassionally fell with) really seem to like them.

Alternates would be Stihl MS 192 T C-E (same price for much less displacement and power) or the Sithl MS 211 (35cc "occasional use" saw with standard grips).  At $320, the T435 seems to be the best bargain in the 35cc class.  No?


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 2, 2012)

I have owned both. The 435-T and the MS-192T... Both good saws. But the edge in power goes to the Husqvarna.

I traded my 435-T and got a 192-T off CL... They both do a good job. But form and funtion go to the Husq. 
(Edit: I didnt trade the Husq for the Stihl. I traded off the Husqvarna and months later bought the Stihl off CL)

.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 3, 2012)

192T's claim to fame is it's lightweight. Still has 1/2 lb on that "Husky". 

I'm sure that 1/2 lb don't make much of a difference on the ground.

The extra power the T435 offers is welcome but the 192T does offset that advantage with it's chain. Stihl's .043 Picco Mini chain is excellent on these little saws. I'm not sure but I don't think Husky offers a real light chain like that?


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 3, 2012)

The 435T sounds like a good choice. I love my top handles.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Jul 3, 2012)

My 192t is my go to saw unless a larger saw is just absolutely needed. I'm a small guy and in my eyes, there is nothing worse than swinging more weight than needed all day. For the money your talking, you could get 2 used ones. Keep it sharp and you'll be surprised what that picco chain will do.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 3, 2012)

Good choice.Dont do much climbing anymore,but I love my 31yr old wee Echo top handle & wouldnt be without one.Tough little beast,barely 8 pounds,was dropped 20 ft on grass once it started right up.Even on the ground it gets lots of use pruning & small limbing.

Not as high revving as newer models,but is still impressive with sharp low profile chain.If it ever dies I'll look for a comparable replacement.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys. Since I'm doing most of my sharpening on a grinder, I'm not sure I'd appreciate the pico chain on the 192-T, as it would likely require me to change my setup, wheel, etc.  The Husky sounds like the way to go, with much better power for the money.

Will be buying new.  Not really worth the time to look for or deal with used for something that's only $300, IMO.  Maybe if I were shopping 70cc saws, I'd think differently.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 3, 2012)

MS 200T, or the Husky, although I love my 192 as well. A C


----------



## Ashful (Jul 3, 2012)

Got the T435! Almost don't want to wait for the weather to cool off to go play with it. Will be 92*F tomorrow.

Came with one of those silly looking Stihl safety chains, with the raised drive links.  I've seen them before, but never owned one, but I assume this was be what folks refer to when they say "safety chain".  Then again, I always thought the Oregon Vanguard 72V chain I typically use was considered a safety chain.  Compared to this Stihl chain, my 72V chains look downright agressive.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 3, 2012)

Pics???




Never happened! ? !


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 4, 2012)

Joful said:


> Thanks, guys. Since I'm doing most of my sharpening on a grinder, I'm not sure I'd appreciate the pico chain on the 192-T, as it would likely require me to change my setup, wheel, etc. The Husky sounds like the way to go, with much better power for the money.
> 
> Will be buying new. Not really worth the time to look for or deal with used for something that's only $300, IMO. Maybe if I were shopping 70cc saws, I'd think differently.


 
You're going to need a different wheel to do 3/8 Low-Pro on the Husky vs. normal 3/8 or .325 anyways.  I've done Picco Mini on the grinder and its very easy.  The wheel change-out should be the only thing you have to change to grind differnt pitches.  Then again, new chains for that 192T are $12-$15 retail.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 5, 2012)

"You're going to need a different wheel to do 3/8 Low-Pro on the Husky vs. normal 3/8 or .325 anyways."

MM, is this correct? I was under the impression, the .325 wheel would also do 3/8" low pro?


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 5, 2012)

.325 wheel is usually 3/16" IIRC.

You're gonna want something closer to 1/8" to do Low-Pro chain.  I always tried to keep the wheel thickness close to the file size.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 5, 2012)

Pretty sure I have a 1/8" wheel that came with the grinder. Will have to check, as all I've been using is 3/16" or 7/32". Got some other questions on this chain, for which I'll start a new thread.

For DexterDay, here are some photos of this wee little one. It came with a 14" bar, although I'm tempted to swap it for a 12". Haven't had a chance to put it to wood yet (been recovering from "systemic poison ivy"), but it does run. Really torques in your hand when you hit the throttle, given the position of the grips.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 5, 2012)

The only advise I can give to you, is make sure that you tighten the nut well when adjusting the chain. The single nut is a PITA.  There is no back-up.....  The Husq came loose once. The 192-T actually fell off.. While running 

As long as its tight, your alright... Looks good.  Thats the one Husqvarna, that I liked more than my Stihl. Feels good in your hand. Has ample power and easy controls.

Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 5, 2012)

That was the first thing I noticed about this saw... one nut!  Was a surprise to me, but I guess Stihl is using the same design?  Oh well.

This is the first saw I've owned with plastic on it, other than a plastic air cleaner cover.  Feels cheap compared to my older all metal bodied saws, although I'm not complaining.  I bought this thing almost solely for its light weight.

BTW... do Husqvarna saws normally come with a scabbard and scrench? All I got with this saw was a manual. Prolly already have a scrench that works for Husqvarna, but no spare 14" scabbard.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 5, 2012)

Mine came w/ scabbard and scrench. I would ask dealer. All my new saws come with them...


----------



## ScotO (Jul 5, 2012)

you guys can laugh and bust my nutz all you want but I still LOVE my old Stihl 015's......both of 'em.  I still climb with 'em, they are a great little limbing saw (sans no safety brake) but that just makes me all the more careful when I am using 'em.  Someday, when the funds allow, I will get a 192 or 200.  Till then, these little mag-bodied saws have served me well.  I even dropped one 50 feet out of a white pine we were doing (don't ask why there wasn't a lanyard on the saw), and the front handle cracked, but it didn't do any other damage!  That saw is still my go-to limbing saw to this very day!


----------



## Thistle (Jul 5, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> you guys can laugh and bust my nutz all you want but I still LOVE my old Stihl 015's......both of 'em. I still climb with 'em, they are a great little limbing saw (sans no safety brake) but that just makes me all the more careful when I am using 'em. Someday, when the funds allow, I will get a 192 or 200. Till then, these little mag-bodied saws have served me well. I even dropped one 50 feet out of a white pine we were doing (don't ask why there wasn't a lanyard on the saw), and the front handle cracked, but it didn't do any other damage! That saw is still my go-to limbing saw to this very day!


 


HAHA that's like me & my wee Echo top handle.Had it for 31 yrs now,barely 8lbs,no chain brake or even hand guard,not as fast of chain speed as 'modern' saws.But its practically bulletproof,was dropped 20 ft once & started right up.Sheet metal muffler guard was flattened,2 minutes w/ scrap 2 x 4 on a stump w/hammer re-shaped it perfectly.Keep that oregon 91VG chain sharp & it'll eat through most anything,just takes a bit longer.Could go out to the shed & have it screaming in 2-3 pulls,even though its sat for a month now.Though with 108 heat index,I'm done for the day.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 5, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Mine came w/ scabbard and scrench. I would ask dealer. All my new saws come with them...


 
Even my new pole saw last month had a scabbard in the box.Expected to find owner's manual,scrench,allen wrenches & nothing else.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 5, 2012)

IIRC not all Husky saws come with a scabbard.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 6, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> IIRC not all Husky saws come with a scabbard.



It may differ at each dealer.... But my dealer, there is a manual (with oil, scrench, and small tube of base nose sprocket grease), and the scabbard. Plus every saw I have purchased has come with a 6 pack of oil and a Hat. (Some more items, but never less than oil and a hat.)


----------



## Ashful (Jul 6, 2012)

Nah... this guy was more interested in trying to sell me chaps and a Stihl multi-tool.  The new Husqvarna came with a manual, and nothing else.  The used still came with nothing, even though it was much more expensive than the Husqvarna.

He sold me one scrench that fits both saws, and a scabbard for each saw.  Less than $25 total, so not much in the grand scheme of things, but certainly would have made me more interested in buying my next saw there if I hadn't had to buy them separately.  His price on chain runs about a dollar per inch of bar, but he does "buy two get one free", which puts their pricing inline with Bailey's.

There's another local Stihl and Husqvarna dealer in the area that a lot of guys like, but a little harder for me to get to after work in the evening.  I'll have to check them out for the future.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 6, 2012)

Joful said:


> His price on chain runs about a dollar per inch of bar, but he does "buy two get one free", which puts their pricing inline with Bailey's.


 

I'm guessing that he does that selling chain off a bulk reel?  Although I have seen what the mark-up is on retail packaged loops and I could probably swing that deal if I had the goods......


----------



## Ashful (Jul 6, 2012)

Both, actually. He stocks a lot of pre-made loops in boxes, and makes up many of the same chains off a reel. In the case of the PMC3 chain I bought for this saw, he had one pre-made loop, and made a second one off a reel of the same.  He gets $14 each for those, or three for $28.


----------



## mecreature (Jul 6, 2012)

I have never ran a top handle saw. I also do not get deals like that on chains at the dealer.
I would grab a 3 pk more often if I did.
carry on, just tryin to keep up.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 22, 2012)

This new T435 sure likes to stall a lot!  After just about every cut, until the engine is thoroughly warmed up, unless I keep my finger in the trigger.  Even after it's warmed up, it still stalls a lot.  Idle doesn't seem too low, as it will idle fine after restarting.  It's more an issue of losing it on deceleration after finishing a cut.  If I let the trigger out slow after a cut, I can usually keep it running.  If I just let go of the trigger after a cut (like I do with any other saw), it just dies.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 22, 2012)

Try opening the L screw out 1/8 - 1/4 turn (if the limiters will let you).  If that doesn't help then I'd be back at the dealer asking for some warranty help.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 22, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Try opening the L screw out 1/8 - 1/4 turn (if the limiters will let you). If that doesn't help then I'd be back at the dealer asking for some warranty help.


 
Was actually thinking of doing that, and probably should have just tried it before asking, but figured saw shop would have tuned this prior to sale.

Now... what's a limiter?  Some EPA-driven BS?


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 22, 2012)

[quote? Some EPA-driven BS?[/quote]

That is exactly what it is. Limits the adjustment of the carb. There is likely a way to get it out, but I don't know how on that particular saw. Remember though, removal will void your warranty.

I'd take it back to the dealer.


----------



## Normande (Jul 22, 2012)

Look at the echos they have 2 nuts on the bar and are lighter than the Stilh's at the dealer last week at the dealer. Yeh my dealer sells Echo and Stilh


----------



## Ashful (Jul 22, 2012)

Yep... probably should have checked out the Echo CS-360T.  This dealer stocks and sells Echo, Stihl, and Husqvarna, and they did not recommend Echo when I went in there looking for a top handle, but I'm not sure why.  The debate was all Stihl vs. Husqvarna, and the Husqvarna top handle won out on power vs. weight over the comparable Stihl.

This being my first Husqvarna experience, I'm not overly impressed with the anything about the saw, but it's also my first saw this small.  I dislike the startup mechanism (plastic choke lever / primer bulb).  The stalling may just be tuning.  At 35cc, I expected it to have _a little _less power than my 1973 vintage 40cc Homelite saw, but it has _a lot _less power than the Homelite.  I suspect we can thank the EPA for that.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 22, 2012)

It is probably in drastic need of a muffler mod and retune like most saws produced today. Idling, acceleration, power all suffer when an engine can't breath.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 22, 2012)

Perhaps.  I can say the Homelite muffler is nothing but a steel box with an inlet hole, and a very large outlet hole covered by a screen.  It occasionally throws sparks and embers, which can be disconcerting when you're standing knee deep in noodling shavings.  It has serious balls for a 40cc saw, but it's heavier than most modern 50cc saws, which is why I sought to replace it.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 23, 2012)

I love the 192t and if the husky is as good or better thats good eough for me, I'll that two of both please!~


----------

